# Witham and Blues 200k



## skudupnorth (1 Oct 2018)

Amazing ride organised by Paul Bolton from the Audax Club Lincolnshire starting from the village hall next to RAF Waddington and heading out through Nottinghamshire and Leicestershire before returning North back to the start point. 
The terrain was varied,stunning and at some points very testing when you choose to ride a fixie which had me walking some short,sharp lumps  Not to be shamed too much,some of my fellow riders also had a walk or two on geared bikes so all was good.
The weather was wonderful but cold at the start with a slight breeze but warmed up as the day went on.
There were quite a few control points due to the nature of the route but this will be reduced next year.
The route kept to the rolling quiet roads of the counties covered and also included a stretch of the Grantham canal and cycle routes near Newark which were a pleasant detour to normal road riding.
Even with 23's fitted to the fixie,it coped well with all terrain thrown at it and I got to use my new Carridice Nelson Longflap saddlebag which although is large,made carrying everything I need with ease. I think I will add a bagman support as it does hang a bit low for the next ride but all in all it is a perfect Audax/day tour addition. 
Food/fluids was easily available along the route and as mentioned, we had a few controls which we required proof we had arrived at certain points which most of the riders used to buy food and get the receipt from the shops.
The ride allowed 14 hours to complete and I managed it in around 11.5 but it was dark by the time we hit the last lump (14%) at Harmston near Waddington which I managed to get half way up before the last walk of the day ! 
Paul and his helpers put on a massive spread of sandwiches,cake and drinks at the finish which was a welcome end to a fantastic days ride with some really friendly riders from all over the place.
Enjoy some snaps I took, the church is at Dry Doddington and is a challenge to a certain tower In Italy !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Oct 2018)

Looks good and cracking weather to boot.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Oct 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Looks good and cracking weather to boot.


Really was a good ride even with some lumps ! This was the first run of this Audax and will be on the calendar next year


----------



## I like Skol (1 Oct 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Really was a good ride even with some lumps ! This was the first run of this Audax and will be on the calendar next year


You will have to give me the nod for next year. I fancy this kind of riding and now I have a 'proper' suitable bike I can join you at the campsite for the full experience 

Looks like it was a perfect combination of scenery, terrain, weather and cycling.


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Apr 2019)

I like Skol said:


> You will have to give me the nod for next year. I fancy this kind of riding and now I have a 'proper' suitable bike I can join you at the campsite for the full experience
> 
> Looks like it was a perfect combination of scenery, terrain, weather and cycling.


Saturday 28th is the date this year


----------

